# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Minag aprobó reglamento para promover uso racional de suelos y optimizar beneficios económicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Clasificación de tierras según su capacidad de uso estará a cargo del Minag y del Minam*  *Lima, set. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) aprobó hoy el Reglamento de Clasificación de Tierras por su Capacidad de Uso Mayor que busca promover y difundir el uso racional continuado del recurso suelo con el fin de conseguir el óptimo beneficio social y económico dentro de la concepción y principios de desarrollo sostenible. 
Buscará evitar la degradación de los suelos como medio natural de bioproducción y fuente alimentaria, además de no comprometer la estabilidad de las cuencas hidrográficas y la disponibilidad de los recursos naturales que la conforman. 
El reglamento establece un Sistema Nacional de Clasificación de las Tierras según su Capacidad de Uso Mayor adecuado a las características ecológicas, edáficas y de la diversidad de ecosistemas de las regiones naturales del país. 
También permite caracterizar el potencial de suelos en el ámbito nacional, determinando su capacidad e identificando sus limitaciones, todo ello dentro del contexto agrario permitiendo implementar medidas de conservación y aprovechamiento sostenido. 
Esta norma será de alcance nacional, correspondiendo su aplicación a los usuarios de suelo en el contexto agrario, la Zonificación Ecológica Económica y el Ordenamiento Territorial, las instituciones públicas y privadas, así como por los gobiernos regionales y locales. 
La Capacidad de Uso Mayor (CUM) correspondiente a cada unidad de tierra será determinada mediante la interpretación cuantitativa de las características edáficas, climáticas (zonas de vida) y de relieve, los que intervienen en forma conjugada. 
Por su parte, el Sistema de Clasificación de Tierras según su Capacidad de Uso Mayor estará conformado por tres categorías de uso: Grupo de Capacidad de Uso Mayor, Clase de Capacidad de Uso Mayor y Subclase de Capacidad de Uso Mayor. 
El reglamento señala que el Minag, a través de su órgano competente, tendrá a su cargo la clasificación de las Tierras según su Capacidad de Uso Mayor en el ámbito nacional en concordancia con el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam), que es la autoridad encargada de promover la conservación y aprovechamiento sostenible de los recursos naturales renovables, entre ellos el recurso suelo.  *   * Temas similares: Artículo: Minag aprobó Reglamento de Inocuidad Agroalimentaria y consumidores podrán denunciar riesgos Artículo: En próximas semanas Minam tendrá cifras sobre costos y beneficios económicos por uso de transgénicos Artículo: Majes-Siguas II generaría más de US$ 500 millones anuales de beneficios económicos para sur del país Artículo: ANA aprobó reglamento de procedimientos administrativos para uso del agua Minag aprobó régimen excepcional para promover competitividad del sector forestal frente a crisis externa

----------

